# Router Table



## Sarge (Jun 5, 2008)

I am looking at adding a router table and I can't make up my mind between a free standing one or a table saw mounted one. Space is an issue since I have everything on wheels but I was wondering if a table saw mounted one will do everything a dedicated one will do. I want to mount this to my 10" Delta saw. As always I appreciate any and all help. By the way it was actually my wife who said to go ahead and get one. I know I married her for a reason. Thanks, Sarge


----------



## edp (May 25, 2007)

I have a router mounted in my saw table but, after having purchased a standalone router table, I can't remember the last time I used the one in the saw table.

Ed


----------



## TS3660 (Mar 4, 2008)

I'd go for a stand alone. They don't take up much room.


----------



## Tweegs (Sep 8, 2007)

We just moved and as a result my shop got bigger.
Honestly, I couldn't be happier about removing the router table from the table saw.
Even with a lift, I found it to be a pain in the butt.

Because I have a contractor saw (Rigid) that uses fence rails on both the infeed and outfeed sides of the table, the router top could not have any overhang. This left nothing to clamp a router fence to.

The table had to be built within the confines of the table saw which left the top too small to be comfortable and it always seemed I was bouncing something off a bit that I forgot to lower while setting up the table saw, be it fence, wrench, wood, sawblade, throat plate, nut, washer and on bad days...hammer.

Better, in my opinion, to have dedicated work surfaces for each task.

Just built a new cabinet for my tools. As soon as I get the rest of the tools unpacked and put away I'll be starting work on a stand alone router table and good riddence to the router/table saw combo.


----------



## lucas.j.dunton (Feb 27, 2008)

i got a Jet hybrid saw and the router table extension and xacta lift in one package, i love it, it works smooth, and comes with its own fence, or i just use my ts fence i like it extende the length of my ts (with 30" ext wings) which helps on crosscuts etc


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

A stand alone has some advantages but a good setup in a TS wing can be real spacesaver. Of all the space savings techniques I use, the TS mounted router is one of my favorites, and poses very little sacrifice IMHO. My shop is small enough that there's really not much choice, but I've never considered it much of a hindrance. I use a separate router fence and have added a roll away cabinet below for storage and below table DC.


----------



## Sarge (Jun 5, 2008)

I can say that this is just one of the reasons I am glad that I joined this group. It's a great thing to get different points of view and experience. I am looking at the freestanding cast iron model from MLCS. They have good pricing and no shipping costs. I guess that I can always make more room in the garage if I go this route. I also gain more work area with this kind setup. I look forward to reading some more ideas. Thanks to everyone. Sarge


----------



## user4178 (Apr 18, 2008)

I also tossed the idea around on what to do. My shop is our garage, so space is also a issue for me. I decided on a custom built benchtop router table is what I wanted for the reason that if I mounted a router on a tablesaw extension it may get in the way of any tablesaw operations and I would hate to have to reset the router after it was setup. I liked the look of the Kreg benchtop but they wouldn't just sell me the stand so I ran across a guy locally that had a old radial arm saw stand and cut it up to the dimensions I wanted and made the stand and added the items I wanted on the table. A solid 1 1/4" MDF top laminated both top and bottom, a Freud fence, a Woodpeckers aluminum plate with optional 8 pc ringset and a Porter-Cable 890 router with above table adjustments. I do still need to paint the stand and will probably go withg a battleship gray, something that doesn't show the dust too bad. This baby is solid as a rock and wieghs a bit more than planed, but thats ok, it's certainly more stable and has less vibration then the Craftsman setup I had been useing for about 25 years. I didn't save much money by building my own table, it was expensive and very time consuming in my opinion, but I got what I wanted and I'm very happy with it. This is my personal preference, I understand that what works for me may not be the ideal setup for anyone else. I will say that the MLCS cast iron benchtop router table looks like a good choice also. Woodworking to me is alot of decisions, planing, and patience. Take your time and decide what works best for you.


----------



## Evil Scotsman (May 30, 2008)

Sarge said:


> I am looking at the freestanding cast iron model from MLCS. They have good pricing and no shipping costs.


 
This is going to sound like and EXTREMELY stupid question but what is MLCS. I know it is a store, and I have seen it mentioned in a couple of posts but ????? NO SHIPPING really caught my attention!

Cheers


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Evil Scotsman said:


> This is going to sound like and EXTREMELY stupid question but what is MLCS. I know it is a store, and I have seen it mentioned in a couple of posts but ????? NO SHIPPING really caught my attention!
> 
> Cheers


http://mlcswoodworking.com/ Mostly known for their router bits but also have several other wwing accessories. Their standard MLCS line of bits are decent entry grade Asian value bits...good CS, free shipping, safe enough, and have good performance. Their Katana line is a step up...also Asian made but with better carbide and materials.


----------



## snowi (Mar 2, 2008)

I just bought a cheap Ryobi plunge router and mounted it between the rails of my craftsman table saw ( contractors with 10" blade ) and I use the fence for the table saw with a sacraficial fence.. works great. The table is about 1/32" lower then the saw table. The only problem is it a pain in the back side to keep removing it when I need it to do freehand work.


----------



## Sarge (Jun 5, 2008)

Well all, I fanally decided and I went with the Bench Dog cast iron extension for my table saw. My wife is a sweetheart but I think that if I put one more large item in the garage she may just tell me to sell another motorcycle to make more room. Well at least now I can get back to doing more router work. I want to say thanks to everyone who offered their help and advice. Take care and I'll be talking to everyone soon. Sarge


----------



## ecologito (Jan 27, 2008)

Sarge, 

I just want to share with you what my solution was for a router table with limited room for it...

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/showpost.php?p=38623&postcount=12

Good luck.


----------



## niki (Jul 16, 2007)

If space is a problem like in my case...


----------



## mike65072 (Apr 13, 2008)

I have limited space as well but use my router a lot so I felt I needed a stand alone unit. Built this one and put it on a mobile base. The top section comes off so I can move it to wherever I need it.
The top and accessories are from Rockler.


----------



## Terry Beeson (May 29, 2008)

Nice table, Mike...

Hey Niki... How many of those fold up work stands do you own? I have a couple and keep saying I'm going to use one as a base for several tops...

Also, can you show us a couple of pictures of your height adjustment? I'm using something very similar... (Wonder where I got that idea... LOL)


----------



## niki (Jul 16, 2007)

Hi Terry

Well, I have 6 Workmates, one is dedicated as a "router table", one for the drill press and 4 for working.

The pics are from the old router table but I made the same on the new one except that I used one of the workmates vises handle...

Regards
niki


----------



## Sarge (Jun 5, 2008)

Hi Mike, I really like your setup that you built. I am now going to bump my garage out by 10' so in the future I won't always have to worry about consolidating tools. Sarge


----------

